# Finally here!!



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

It has been 34 days now since I arrived here in Berlin, things are going very well. A bit slower paced but going well just the same. In the process of apartment hunting, have a relocator searching now. Next week will go see what she found. Have had no issues or problems to speak of, considering the company is handling everything I guess that should be no surprise!! The people are great, the food is good and the beer is so darn cheap!! Now to locate meeting places for fellow expats in my area. Will keep posting as thins take shape.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear from you Turbineguy. Berlin is a great place eh?
Hire one of those old Trabi's and take it out for a drive one day!


----------



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks James, yes it is a great place!! Trabi is that those funky painted cars I see drive around Check Point Charlie all the time? I am looking forward to the Christmas Markets I love those places!!
Mike




James3214 said:


> Good to hear from you Turbineguy. Berlin is a great place eh?
> Hire one of those old Trabi's and take it out for a drive one day!


----------

